# Headlight question



## hatdiver (May 10, 2009)

I am thinking about splitting a halogen headlight in order to fit LED's.
I will be doing this on a spare headlight.
Not sure how I will do this yet, options most likely are.
1- Completely split the clear lense from the black body.
2- Cut holes at either end just behind front face of clear lense.
Secure LED's along whole front edge just below indicator, route wires and seal ends.
I have what may sound like a stupid question that hopefully can be answered here.

QUESTION 1
Is there any type of gas behind the clear headlight lense ?

I would also like to wire LED's to a circuit that turns on when the ignition is switched.

QUESTION 2
Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to take an ignition switched feed from ?

I would take pics and post up when I do this.
Thanks
John


----------



## codgie (Jun 30, 2009)

Was in Audi on Friday for a repair and asked about replacing my normal headlight with the led lights. The sales girl says that they might be bringing out an aftermarket light with the led running lights. She couldn't give a timescale but might be worth getting onto them and asking.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

An official retrofit is available from Audi for £895 + fitting, but they specify you must have adaptive xenon headlights already in order to do this. Check out the accessories section of their website.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep id be interested in that


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

http://accessories.audi.co.uk/accessori ... ryId=13348


----------



## hatdiver (May 10, 2009)

Audi making these lights available is good news if you dont mind spending the £895 plus fitting cost.
I am hoping to get a look that is almost as good as the OEM ones.
As yet I dont know if I will be able to achieve this.
I have just bought a headlight on ebay for £20, the mountings are damaged but this is not important as I will be chopping it up as an experiment. If I am able to open the light and glue some decent LED's in there I will do same to both lights on car.

I followed closely the how to guide in the knowledge section where an op fitted DRL's. I like this method so I bought some flat type LED strips, they are just not bright enough for my liking. I have sourced some other and much brighter LED's, these are bigger but not any higher in profile. I am still looking at available LED's.

It may all end up looking crap but thats what the experiment will let me see.
I will get the LED's fitted and take some pics and post up etc.

Cheers
John


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hatdiver said:


> Audi making these lights available is good news if you don't mind spending the £895 plus fitting cost.
> I am hoping to get a look that is almost as good as the OEM ones.


WHAT! how do you come to that conclusion? 
This is not good news, it totally devalues the RS and S cars.

Its like Audi saying you can buy a RS external looking car but with a 1.4TSI for half the price of the real thing.
Or how about Kia copying the TT shape and design and selling it for 12k?


----------



## hatdiver (May 10, 2009)

I dont think that this facility devalues the brand at all, its still a very expensive option on top of an expensive car.
My TT is the 1st new car I have ever bought. When looking at new cars there were others makes on my table of choice. 
The Audi badge was a big factor in my decision, as soon as I saw a white TT my mind was made up.
Thats my opinion, others opinions will be different but hey thats fine.

Cheers
John


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hat.....

I did the "thru the side light hole route".... 

And to get praise from WAK for the fact that "_you can't tell the difference on the road_" meant it was
well worth spending the £20 and getting scuffed knuckles......

We (all sorts of people) will always strive to improve things.... The TTS is an upgrade on the TT
I couldn't afford a TTS so was well chuffed when i added something to mine to improve it.

Some people moan about others modding cars...... 
Bet most of these (or all) have 18's or 19's on their cars. These don't come as standard on a TT so a MOD if you ask me!

As for your power.... LEDs need next to no current so any of the Ignition lives around the front of the car should suffice,
just don't take it of something from a sensor, probe or sender!

Nick


----------



## hatdiver (May 10, 2009)

HardRhino

I may well end up doing the through the side light method yet.
Had the headlight out yesterday just to see how easy it was to do. 
Pretty easy once I figured out how to undo the electrical connection.
Glad to hear you are happy with the mod.
Get your car, do any mods you wish, even furry dice if thats yer thing. If happy with it what more can you want.
Like the meerkat says, (simpelz).

Cheers
John


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi HardRhino
I'm pleased to here about someone who has had a go at my mod and enjoys likes the result. 
I've now lived with the mod since I posted the 'how to' in March and I still think it's one of the best mod's i've done to the car. 
I'm sure a lot of people look at the car because there eyes are drawn to the the DLR's. I think the unique bluish colour on my car attracts as much attention than the bright white DLR's do. I've even noticed Audi A5 drivers looking.
Did you go for the same DLR strip I used or something different?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

TT57ROG said:


> Hi HardRhino
> I'm pleased to here about someone who has had a go at my mod and enjoys likes the result.


Yep works a treat.... Not had to adjust it since the install, 8 weeks now.

I used rigid under cabinet ones. They needed masking and spraying black though.
Less fidling around to install i think, just angled them in and pushed up tight to the end.
They look good and the only thing is you don't get them right the way across the light.

Great Mod though for £20 and some time.....


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hardrhino said:


> Hat.....
> 
> I did the "thru the side light hole route"....


Can you elaborate on that mod please?

I am about to order a new TT 2.0T FSI in the next day or so and will have the Adaptive Xenons from factory.


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Hat.....
> ...


see attached link for the mod

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=136590


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> TT57ROG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi HardRhino
> ...


Have you any photo's? I'd be interested to see the difference between mine and yours.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

TT57ROG said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrhino said:
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Could we have some better photos of both your installs with them on or anybody else who has done it?

Must be some newer brighter/small LED's on the market now?


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice 1 hardrhino and you guys doing mods. If only we could all afford to buy a TTRS  , how boring the world would be. End of the day you will have a unique motor !


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

To Tosh:
You r right with your opinion about wrong decision of AUDI to sell LED Headlights to anybody. 
I thinked why is here in Czech Republic so many new TTs, yeah almost every is TT TdiQ. 
Dammed cars with chmineys instead engines and a lot of this owners will have LED Headlights.
BTW: Who r the fastest cars on Czech Roads? White Transits and Skoda Octavia with diesel engines.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

TT57ROG said:


> Hi HardRhino
> I'm pleased to here about someone who has had a go at my mod and enjoys likes the result.
> I've now lived with the mod since I posted the 'how to' in March and I still think it's one of the best mod's i've done to the car.
> I'm sure a lot of people look at the car because there eyes are drawn to the the DLR's. I think the unique bluish colour on my car attracts as much attention than the bright white DLR's do. I've even noticed Audi A5 drivers looking.
> Did you go for the same DLR strip I used or something different?


i know the strip is 30cm long but how tall is the strip from bottom to top?
Do you have a new link for the ebay LEDS? As the previous link is now broken.
Also is it legal from the sidelights not to work if the power is used to power the LEDS?
Thanks


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

i know the strip is 30cm long but how tall is the strip from bottom to top?
Do you have a new link for the ebay LEDS? As the previous link is now broken.
Also is it legal from the sidelights not to work if the power is used to power the LEDS?
Thanks[/quote]

The strip is about 8mm in hight, the LED's become your sidelight.
Copy and paste the text below into ebay search and it will come up with the original guy I bought them from:
30cm White 12 LED Flexible Neon Strip Light Car Van


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks
i've ordered these to try
Item no: 270388746784
SUPER BRIGHT LIGHT SMD WHITE LED STRIP LIGHTS LIKE AUDI R8.
Think these look similar?


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

gunneredw1 said:


> Thanks
> i've ordered these to try
> Item no: 270388746784
> SUPER BRIGHT LIGHT SMD WHITE LED STRIP LIGHTS LIKE AUDI R8.
> Think these look similar?


Hi 
They do look quite good, they look very similar to the ones I used. I would be interested to know how bright they actually are when you get them. The only thing they don't say is how many lights there are in in the 300mm strip. I went for one with 12 because that's what the TTS has.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

i should get them by the weekend so ill let you know how bright they are, states as bright as Audi but probably just all talk.
dont mind 12 or 15 as wouldnt really notice too much, just as long as they are small enough to fit down the hole.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

David Bailey i am not but you get the idea....


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> David Bailey i am not but you get the idea....


They look quite bright, did you get them from the internet? If so what's the link. If not what and where did you get them from? I know you mentioned under kitchen cabinet lights for around £20. They certainly look the business. I might change mine for those.


----------



## hatdiver (May 10, 2009)

Sure look pretty bright.
Any chance you could post a pic of them in the daylight and another close up pic of them switched off in daylight.
Cheers
John


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks..... 

These are the boys.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WHITE-12-LED-ADD- ... 1|294%3A30

As i said they are not as flexible as the others, needed to mask off the LED's (fiddly) and sprayed the mount matt black.
They are cabinet type for kitchens.... Look good there to!!! Kits are cheap!


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

hatdiver said:


> Sure look pretty bright.
> Any chance you could post a pic of them in the daylight and another close up pic of them switched off in daylight.
> Cheers
> John


I'm interested in doing this mod but want to see what it looks like in daytime as well (with them switched off)

Is there a black strip you can see through the lens??

Also any errors/warnings in the DIS due to wiring them off the existing sidelight?

Can we get more pics on/off in daylight??? Sorry for all the Q's !


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

blake83 said:


> hatdiver said:
> 
> 
> > Sure look pretty bright.
> ...


Hi John

Sorry I don't have any more pics other than the ones I posted originally on the 'how to'
Hardrhino might have some more.
A quick answer to your questions 
You don't really see the strip when the sidelights are off.
You don't get a warning because the sidelights are still wired up as normal. I had one of the DLR's fail and I still didn't get a warning.
I have just ordered the same DLR strips as Hardrhino used and am going to exchange my original ones as mine are a bit on the bluish side. As soon as I have done this I will definately post more pics. I am hoping to do a step by step as an addition to my original post, depending how much brighter/different the results are.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

I will try to sort some later today.

The DIS isn't an issue as the car doesn't notice the tiny difference in resistance or current. :wink:

The only thing with this fitment is the sidelight is still on in the back of the light.
Gives a glowing effect on the main lenses... Still not sure if i like or dislike this. :?


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Can't tape over the bulb? No idea if it works just a suggestion


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> I will try to sort some later today.
> 
> The DIS isn't an issue as the car doesn't notice the tiny difference in resistance or current. :wink:
> 
> ...


I don't get the glow on mine, although when I pushed the sidelight into the cavity I faced the bulb away from the hole ( backwards) This may help. Although there is no reason not to tape the hole over as suggested.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

All you can see without getting 10cm from the light are the tiny yellow led lenses. 

















They are spaced just right!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Having soldered these in instead of the push fit into the bulb holder route,
there wasn't much left to get the bulb away from the hole....

Not sure about taping them up.... Tape, Glue and heat!.... I suppose there is something that would be ok :?:


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Hardrhino
They look brilliant, much better than mine.
I have actually ordered the one's you used, thanks for the link. I can't wait till they come now.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Well chuffed.....

They take some prepping.... 
They come in a hard shell that needs to be removed, then mask the lenses and spray matt black.

:wink:


----------



## hatdiver (May 10, 2009)

Those look fantastic.
I managed to get hold of a spare headlight to experiment with fitting LED's/
I had hoped to be able to remove the front lense, this is not an option.
Next made holes with a hot knife at either end of the light just behind the front face. I am able to get the LED's in place and seal the holes but doesnt look as good as the method used in earlier posts. The LED's I was hoping to fit are a lot bigger than those used in TT57ROG's method.
I think I will be going the route done by TT57ROG and Hardrhino.
Thats 2 sets of LED's bought and looks like a 3rd will be on order. Its just a pity they dont come in a longer length. They can usually be cut to certain lengths.
Cracking method, nice clean fit and most importantly they look great.
Cheers
John


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

They look really good even with the lights off!

I have a few more Q's

1. Is there a way you can have the strip run across the whole light rather than stop 2-3 inches from the side?

2. It doesn't seem as bright as I thought it would be, is that due to the LED's you have used?

Overall though great install and thanks for sharing


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

As Hatdiver has suggested you could make a small hole in the side of the light housing. :? 
Then you'd be able to slide some in all the way across, these would need to be 14in approx.
The TTS has 12 leds spread across the whole light, not found any to match it.

As for brightness... Think TTS is slightly brighter in daylight but on the Brighton cruise 
WAK thought these looked the part..... Praise indeed!


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

How does the LED strip stay in place, dont they fall back into the headlamp when you push them through the sidelight hole??

Thanks


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope... The one i used are on a PCB (printed circuit board) so pretty ridgid.
They flex enough to get them in and then lay in the bottom of the headlight.


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

hemTT said:


> How does the LED strip stay in place, dont they fall back into the headlamp when you push them through the sidelight hole??
> 
> Thanks


Mine have never moved from the upright position I dropped them into originally either. They drop to the bottom and seem to stay there, neither moving side to side, backwards or fall over. I'm not sure if there is a slight dip/ridge holding them in place and without taking a headlight apart I can't say, just know it works.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quick pics of mine using the same LED's as hardrhino










[/URL]


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Gunner.... They look good mate.....


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

just did this mod this weekend.

The led strip is short and doesn't stay aligned even if I added a rigid plastic underneath.

What I did is I fixed them in the side light bulb holder on one side. They moved backward a little bit at the inner end. 
I'll post pics of the side light bulb holder mod. I completely removed the bulb and have no warning about side light failure.

next step: 
1. make a hole in the inner side of the light and align the strip inside using a rigid black plastic strip from end to end. kind of led strip holder or inner guide. 
2. wire the leds to the ignition so that they turn on when the engine starts.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hardrhino,

The leds in your link are not listed on ebay any more. would these be the same :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a set of LED strips if any one is interested? i originaly bought these to fit but decided since i have LED's in my grill it would look massively over the top. They are 30cm long with 12 high power LED chips. These are the one's i bought from ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-R8-Style-SMD ... .m14.l1262

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hadaak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just did this mod this weekend.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> I have a set of LED strips if any one is interested? i originaly bought these to fit but decided since i have LED's in my grill it would look massively over the top. They are 30cm long with 12 high power LED chips. These are the one's i bought from ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-R8-Style-SMD ... .m14.l1262
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.


How many Leds are there in the strip. 30 according to the ebay description. That's toot many fro me. i'm looking for the 12 leds strip like on TTS.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Will upload pic later. 
I redid the install with some modifications to keep the leds aligned and prevent them from sliding back if you launch-control the car :mrgreen: And burned three leds on the right side [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I have to order the white strips used by hardRhino


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

New link....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WHITE-LED-ADD-ON- ... .m14.l1262


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

My install hides the turn lights a bit?
What about cancelling the turn lights and aligning two led strips, one white and the other one yellowish to replace the turn lights? 
just an idea :-|


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> New link....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WHITE-LED-ADD-ON- ... .m14.l1262


did you disconnect the sidelignt bulb or is it still connected to avoid warning on ODB?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

still connected. its only a resistance thing though. should be easy enough to wire in the correct value to foul the DIS.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

The Strip I use is connected to the side light and the side light bulb is disconnected. no warning. I gues I'll stick to these leds unless I wire the strip to the ignition system so that they light when you turn the car on. I have the automatic lights package and don't like disabling this.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set of LED strips if any one is interested? i originaly bought these to fit but decided since i have LED's in my grill it would look massively over the top. They are 30cm long with 12 high power LED chips. These are the one's i bought from ebay
> ...


It's slightly confusing, its listed as 30 LED but it actually 12 high power LED chips, you just have to read the small print, they made a cock up when they listed it. Same amount of LED's as the TTS.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Another pic of DRL's on in the day


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

gunneredw1 said:


> Another pic of DRL's on in the day


Factory or home-made??


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Home made


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

They look OEM :wink: 
Any info on the Leds and the wiring?
Mine keep on moving so I'm changing them soon; Plus I burnt three leds on the left side 

Cheers?


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought 2 sets of LED's
The first set i tried were mounted on a strip that was quite flimsy and was about a cm high. This obstructed the indicators a little bit and also would not stay in place. Also there were 15 leds on this strip and the Led's all blended into a blur.
The second set i tried was the same as the ones Hardrhino used. 12 Leds These were much better as they were mounted on PCB which was rigid but flexible. therefore i bent the pcb into a curve of the healdight. These were also not as high and did not obstruct the indicator.
Also i took a fine black permanent marker pen and coloured the strip in black. Easier than spraying as you just colour around the raised LEDS.
Once passed through the side light hole and pushed down to the bottom of the headlight there is a slight ridge at the end and the strip seems to wedge in there and stay in place.

Wiring - soldered the wires to the sidelights bulb holder. use the sidelight switch to turn them on.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Gunneredw1. I did the same with a 12 leds strip but the strip kind of moved around. I also wired the strip to the sidebulb but I have the automatic lights pack and want to keep the switch on auto. i'll have to wire the the leds to the ignition (switched power line on the fuse box) so that they light up when the engine starts.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok Let us know how easy it is to do.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

gunneredw1 said:


> The second set i tried was the same as the ones Hardrhino used.


  


gunneredw1 said:


> Wiring - soldered the wires to the sidelights bulb holder. use the sidelight switch to turn them on.


Have you removed the original bulb? If so any issues with DIS??


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

No as i Left the bulb in the bulb holder so the sidelights are still powered, but not pushed the holer back into the sidelight cavity. Therefore no DIS errors.
I poked the LED wires in through a slot each side of the bulb and apllied a small blob of solder each side.


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> Hardrhino,
> 
> The leds in your link are not listed on ebay any more. would these be the same :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


hey Hardrhino dont get those LED strips as they arent flexible enough to slide into the light through the sidelight hole!
trust me i bought them and it doesnt work! plus u have to fit ur own wiring to them.
Hope i caught you in time!
:?:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL...... 

They are the ones i 'used'... Fitted mine ages ago.
A few have now used them with success.....

They go in, but unlike the flexible ones these stay in place......


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

haven't bought them yet. have been using the ones in the tutorial in the KB.
check out what this guy did: in french but just amazing :mrgreen:

http://www.forum-auto.com/marques/audi/sujet8059.htm


----------



## whywhys (May 29, 2010)

Hi there,
would anyone still know where can i get the LEDs Hardrhino used? it's not on eBay anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

